# Fursuiting Disasters



## Furcade (Jan 20, 2013)

Has anybody seen (or made) any really awful fursuits (or components thereof) that are so horribly awful that their seeing the light of day is unjustified?

I built a tail once, and it was pretty bad. And then there's this ("Neville News", published last year in my local paper):

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8356/8400128867_f9ff5e7e05_b.jpg


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 20, 2013)

Hahaha! Man that picture really made me laugh out loud. Thanks for chuckle so early in the morning.


----------



## Dokid (Jan 21, 2013)

I've seen my fair share. Just search "first fursuit" on FA and you'll see what I mean.

anyways my ferret fursuit came out really derpish

http://25.media.tumblr.com/bdc0a372f9525f16c5980d5a1132acce/tumblr_mfcyxyaT5Q1s14ghvo1_1280.jpg

the picture is way too large to post here so here's a link.


----------



## JBCBlank (Jan 21, 2013)

the pelican is staring into my soul.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh my god. that's absolutely terrifying.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 21, 2013)

I did not need to see that before trying to sleep.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 21, 2013)

I *know* one. 
The suiter's a friggin' retard to boot.


----------



## Nordo Huskamute (Jan 21, 2013)

Dokid said:


> I've seen my fair share. Just search "first fursuit" on FA and you'll see what I mean.
> 
> anyways my ferret fursuit came out really derpish
> 
> ...



Maybe kinda derpish, but not bad, and pretty cute :-D


----------



## Furcade (Jan 21, 2013)

I can't remember whether I nearly died laughing or I was simply disturbed by the fact that at some point, somebody looked at that and said "Yep, that's awesome. The kids will simply love it, and won't be given any kind of permanent scarring or nightmares."

Oh, and I found a blog: http://fuckyeahdurrsuits.tumblr.com/


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 21, 2013)

Dokid said:


> I've seen my fair share. Just search "first fursuit" on FA and you'll see what I mean.
> 
> anyways my ferret fursuit came out really derpish
> 
> ...



Yeah, I think its those eyes...but at least it wont have me waking up screaming like that Pelican. 
I actually made a post that had a bunch of horrific easter bunnies in it a few weeks ago...trying to find it....

Ah, here we go, found the links.

http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e1...75_1491360.jpg

http://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/...eepyEaster.jpg

http://i1024.photobucket.com/albums/.../Other/430.jpg

http://i1024.photobucket.com/albums/.../Other/429.jpg

http://i523.photobucket.com/albums/w...y-Bunny-22.jpg


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jan 21, 2013)

http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2012/307/9/a/link_and_epona_by_darkie_kun-d5jtib2.jpg


Hey everybody! Lets go ride Epona!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 21, 2013)

In fairness, I'm not sure many of us would do any better.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 21, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> In fairness, I'm not sure many of us would do any better.


Yes I would; I wouldn't make anything at all!


----------



## Dokid (Jan 21, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> Yeah, I think its those eyes...but at least it wont have me waking up screaming like that Pelican.
> I actually made a post that had a bunch of horrific easter bunnies in it a few weeks ago...trying to find it....
> 
> Ah, here we go, found the links.
> ...



I figured that it was alright for a first time try. I now know to make the "eye sockets" larger than I want them since the fur makes it smaller. 

Anyways that last bunny picture. I bet the people who designed these were on crack.


----------



## Oboroten (Jan 22, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2012/307/9/a/link_and_epona_by_darkie_kun-d5jtib2.jpg
> 
> 
> Hey everybody! Lets go ride Epona!



Jesus, that neck.


----------



## AxM (Jan 22, 2013)

Furcade said:


> Has anybody seen (or made) any really awful fursuits (or components thereof) that are so horribly awful that their seeing the light of day is unjustified?
> 
> I built a tail once, and it was pretty bad. And then there's this ("Neville News", published last year in my local paper):
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8356/8400128867_f9ff5e7e05_b.jpg





Tiamat said:


> Yeah, I think its those eyes...but at least it wont have me waking up screaming like that Pelican.
> I actually made a post that had a bunch of horrific easter bunnies in it a few weeks ago...trying to find it....
> 
> Ah, here we go, found the links.
> ...




LOL to both of those links xD I have yet to see a real fursuiter (well, at least one dressed up), but I hope my first memories are nothing along the lines of those OTL;


----------



## Dokid (Jan 22, 2013)

AxM said:


> LOL to both of those links xD I have yet to see a real fursuiter (well, at least one dressed up), but I hope my first memories are nothing along the lines of those OTL;



I remember the first time I saw a fursuiter. It was the guy who usually is in Jager, the deer wolf hybrid thing, and he was in a moose named cashew. Not to mention the guy was really tall. 

Although when you go to a con you'll see some..horrifying suits. But there's usually enough decent ones to make up for it.


----------



## Furcade (Jan 22, 2013)

AxM said:


> LOL to both of those links xD I have yet to see a real fursuiter (well, at least one dressed up), but I hope my first memories are nothing along the lines of those OTL;



Yeah, I've never actually seen an actual suiter, having not been to any cons. Even though the pelican I started the thread with isn't technically a fursuit because the people who built it presumably don't know what that is, I felt that it deserves a mention in a community of people that do.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 22, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> Yeah, I think its those eyes...but at least it wont have me waking up screaming like that Pelican.
> I actually made a post that had a bunch of horrific easter bunnies in it a few weeks ago...trying to find it....
> 
> Ah, here we go, found the links.
> ...



Oh my gosh... I think it's bad that the last image is actually the least terrifying. Holy crap. I hope some of these are jokes? I mean, that is child-scarring material. Just look at half of the children in those pictures--they know that when you see things like that, the proper response is to *RUN.*â€‹


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't think of them as disasters, but as learning experiences! ^_^


â€‹oh god don't laugh don't laugh don't laugh don't laugh.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 23, 2013)

Furcade said:


> Oh, and I found a blog: http://fuckyeahdurrsuits.tumblr.com/



I honestly hope that some of those fursuits are on purposely bad.

I hope.


----------



## Furcade (Jan 23, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I don't think of them as disasters, but as learning experiences! ^_^



Do you put the "^_^" in every time just to remind people how happy you are? 

But yes, learning experiences.


----------



## Dokid (Jan 23, 2013)

Furcade said:


> Do you put the "^_^" in every time just to remind people how happy you are?
> 
> But yes, learning experiences.



Don't worry about Toshabi. He's been overly nice lately. 

Anyways its when the owner goes "it's perfect. I don't care what any of you say" and then it becomes a augh please just burn it, kinda thing.


----------



## jorinda (Jan 24, 2013)

http://fuckyeahbadfursuits.tumblr.com/
http://wtf-fursuits.tumblr.com/
http://fuckyeahdurrsuits.tumblr.com/

I can't make good fursuits either, but I still like to laugh at these.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 24, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> In fairness, I'm not sure many of us would do any better.


Actually I'm quite the craftsmen.  I've been contemplating making my next fursuit.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 24, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Actually I'm quite the craftsmen.  I've been contemplating making my next fursuit.



I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## Nordo Huskamute (Jan 25, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> In fairness, I'm not sure many of us would do any better.





d.batty said:


> Actually I'm quite the craftsmen.  I've been contemplating making my next fursuit.



I understand that some may have more aptitude for crafty things, and everyone makes mistakes but it isn't rocket science.  Its sewing and carving foam.  I had ZERO background in textiles or anything fursuit when I started a month ago and made this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9768482 I took my time, read/watched tutorials over and over, measured twice and cut once, built and rebuilt until I got it right.  I will do things different next time, but I was not afraid to cut a part out that wasn't right and MAKE IT RIGHT before moving on.  If I can do it so can anyone, as long as they are patient and detail oriented.


----------



## She-King (Jan 25, 2013)

Unfortunately, I followed the example of the badly made suits and thought, if they can sell their Sh** basically, then I can sell mine. I did, I worked my butt off. I wanted to make a pre-made, sell it and use the money to pay the way for a con and to finish another suit. Frankly, I was damn satisfied with my finished product. Buuuut, I threw a hissy fit at the livejournal community when I asked for a critique. Now, I don't usually do this with any art project unless I've worked my ass off and I've had A LOT of freak outs people don't seem to...understand? Lol, I don't know, but I went back and apologized.

They waved down the idea, but I posted it anyways. Someone sent my a note on furbuy telling me to take it down. There was just too much stuff wrong with the mask and it was poor seller's etiquette to do what I was doing.

Well, first things first...where's the damn forums that teach and inform people on HOW TO SELL FURSUIT HEADS?! SHOW US PICTURES, PREPARE US! I wasn't as prepared as I thought I was and I jut wanted some money to finish a suit I really wanted to finish.

My suit wasn't really that bad at all in the face. Better than a lot of first timers, however, he wasn't my first head. He was my first furring job with crappy store-bought fur, which I will NEVER Do again. I literally thought he was sellable, but I took him down, though I really needed the money and I had such high hopes and many blood and tears over him. I didn't want to upset the community or ruin an artist reputation I didn't have yet.

The hissy fit didn't help, but I did apologize. 

Which brings me to this, the forums need to include not only what to get if you want to make a fursuit, comission one, but what to do if you want to sell one and how to mention EVERYTHING your head features. Until someone made a diagram for me, I couldn't remember what the hell I was doing, let alone keeping my info straight. I had just done what I saw other people do. I even made a video for his debut.

From now on, I'm selling head bases. I won't finish anything, I don't have time, the money, nor the heart after my akita was waved down. I'm not ready yet, so I won't try to be. I'll take it nice and slow and just work on getting better, professionally, and skillfully. I've also learned how to take a critique a lot nicer, even if I literally had a mental breakdown on what I was working on. My personal history with self-esteem, art, and being praised for trying to understand what people wanted is pretty scarred so it probably was taken harder than it needed to be. It's not them, its a "me" problem, which I have fixed.

It was just such a shock to be told it wasn't good enough when I didn't know how to fix what I knew was wrong. I thought, "That's not that big of a deal, really. If they want it, they can have it, I'll just list everything that's wrong with it. I just don't know how to fix this issue, myself. I can't find any tutorials on how to do this." Also, for some reason, the community, couldn't fathom how I didn't "know" how to fix something, let alone, attempted to fix it. There was a reason...if I messed with it and guessed work, I would have screwed up the mask even more and mess up the good-looking stuff I did have, to some extent. I've learned, if you don't know what to do, don't screw with it and hit and miss, you'll mess up more than you need to. ASK for help. I even looked for tutorials on how to do darts, which the neck of the head had wrinkles. Frankly, I didn't think wrinkles mattered, but the fur was so short, the fur needed to be absolutely flat for this head and I didn't put two and two together.

For this community, that's not good enough. I know now, but it should be stated or listed someplace because too many people up and sell the crapiest stuff, dabbling in an area they obviously have no business being in, yet or EVER!

I feel very embaressed for how excited I got, but it's a typical novice mistake. To think I thought I was better prepared than most of those peopel that sell stuff so bad it looks like you wretched it up yourself because it was so ugly, if that makes any sense to anybody on here.

My akita is sitting in my floor, waiting to be used. I want to use and show off my hard work, but there's no place and no one to go with so he just sits and the days tick away. Having a con I want to attend, my second con ever, didn't help the situation. I kinda rushed the head a little bit and I shouldn't have used the supplies I had, but I thought using what I had left over from my first was pretty dang clever for literally not having any money to further this hobby I want to turn into a personal business one day. Apparently, it wasn't.

:/


----------



## Dokid (Jan 25, 2013)

She-King said:


> Super long text



Well throwing hissy fits doesn't help anyone's standing on the forums. You can also sell it as a fixer upper but you need to be completely honest about what needs to be done.

Like my ferret costume. I out right said that the furring could be redone and the eyes aren't exactly the best. But I also didn't just ask for 200 dollars. 

After all people don't want to feel like their money was wasted. It's better to spend the extra dollar making it nice than being cheap and hoping to make quick cash.


----------

